# Table saw extensions



## B.D.R. (Oct 2, 2011)

*extention*

I would build my own out of plywood or melamine.
Easy projest, and you get tyo spend time in the shop using your tools.:thumbup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

There is a web site that is taylored to the Ryobi table saw crowd....do a search on BT3central...

Plenty of info for new parts and mods you can make yourself.


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Ryobi site http://www.bt3central.com/index.php


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Last time I posted a link like that I got my pee pee slaped.....

Side note.....I have the Ryobi 3000....great saw....I just recently bought the table extension and 0 clearance blade cover...both are available off Amazon....


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Site has articles on how to tune up maintain and build various jigs for the saw.


----------

